# Newbie to Sheep...Need Advise!



## SandyC (May 10, 2010)

I have been wanting to get some Shetland Sheep for a long time.  There is someone about 90 minutes from me selling a small flock.  They say that they can be bought registered or unregistered.  I would like to buy two or three of them.  What are the questions I need to ask and what are the bare minimums that I need to start with two or three sheep?  I am planning to get the net fencing from Primer 1 with a charger, I have a barn and plenty of grazing space.  What else do I need to be aware of?  I have been reading so I am somewhat aware, but I would just like the advice of some of you who are seasoned.

Thanks!


----------



## patandchickens (May 10, 2010)

SandyC said:
			
		

> I would like to buy two or three of them.


You might want to err on the side of more rather than fewer -- when I just had my 2 dairybred girls, they did not seem happy about being the only two sheep in the world; since the three shetlands arrived, they have been MUCH happier and more relaxed.



> What are the questions I need to ask


More experienced sheep people can probably tell you better, but what I asked when I was "sheep shopping" was: what diseases have you had in the flock in the past five or ten years; where are your sheep originally from; what vaccination program do you use; and what worming program do you use; and are they used to being handled.  In your case, you might also want to know if they are acquainted with electric fence in general or electronet in particular (if not, you will have to train them, best done inside "real" fencing)



> what are the bare minimums that I need to start with two or three sheep?


See above re: number.  Basically you need somewhere they'll be really safe from getting et by coyotes or dogs (I'd be leery of electronet as the ONLY fence, personally, although within some sort of perimeter fence that at least "discourages" dogs and coyotes it is good); a bucket for water; something to put loose minerals in, somewhere it won't get too rained on; and a place for them to get out of the worst wind and driving rain. And obviously toxic-weed-free grass for them to eat, or a lotta hay.



> What else do I need to be aware of?


That they are cute and you will want more of them  

Worms are a BIG thing with sheep - shetlands are pretty tolerant AFAIK, but, still. Learn about it in depth. 

Predators are also a big thing.

If you want them for fleece, make sure the *individual sheep* you will be purchasing have the kind of fleece you want to be spinning (or whatever) with, as there is lots of variation. Consider how you will get them shorn every year. (Can be real hard to get a person to come do just a few sheep; good electric clippers start in the $400 range and need regular resharpening; hand shears or scissors are slow and you may or may not do an adequate job to yield a spinnable fleece).

If you plan to breed them, figure out IN ADVANCE how, because there seem to be (understandably) darn few if any people around who are willing to rent you a ram, and AI in sheep is much more surgical and expensive than in other animals. I ended up buying a ram after all 

If you plan on getting any horned rams (they mostly are) or horned ewes (a few are) you should ask around re: keeping them in electronet, as I've heard that is rather risky (but am way too much of a novice to know for sure or have an intelligent opinion on it)

I have to say, speaking as someone who is not a real admirer of sheep in general, they do have *awfully* cute noses 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 18, 2010)

New to the forum, but a BYC Forum member, too.... How'd it turn out? Did you get them? I want shetlands......


----------



## SandyC (Jul 18, 2010)

I did get them...three.  They are very sweet and wonderful, but I wonder if I may have taken on more than I am ready for.
They are pretty easy to care for.  I have had a very hard time locating hay and I need to get that into place soon.  Fencing has been another problem.  The net fencing I got takes more care than the sheep!!!  Of course there is the worry about what to do if I need to go away.  I do love looking out my back window and seeing them.  I wish I had a sheep friend nearby and could take my hand and lead me through!  :-(


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 18, 2010)

One thing to remember---raising sheep isn't rocket science.  Many on this website make things much more complicated than they need to.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 19, 2010)

Getting hay for my chickens can be tough, too. I used to buy it from a barn down the street, but they don't take care of their field so it has thorns in it....OUCH!So buy what they call "soft hay" which I guess sheep like. What's wrong with the net fencing?


----------



## SandyC (Jul 19, 2010)

You have to constantly clear the area of any grass under or around it.  Here where it rains a lot, it's a pain.

Sadly, I sold my sheep today...they are already at their new home.  For now it's just not a good match.  I will concentrate
on my chickens and bees again.

Good luck to you all.  I wish it had worked out for me.  :-(


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 19, 2010)

Awww......what a dissapointment!


----------

